
France rules out 'total lockdown' in case of coronavirus surge - TMWNN
https://news.yahoo.com/france-rules-total-lockdown-case-covid-surge-001848228.html
======
TMWNN
From the article:

>"My aim is to prepare France for a possible second wave while preserving our
daily life, our economic and social life," new Prime Minister Jean Castex said
in an interview on RTL television. "But we're not going to impose a lockdown
like the one we did last March, because we've learned... that the economic and
human consequences from a total lockdown are disastrous," he said.

